# Italian Butter Cookie recipe like the ones found in an Italian Bakery



## pjswim

Hello everyone, I have been researching the net for an Italian Butter Cookie, like the ones found in almost every Italian Bakery store. I have tested about 5 different ones. Some people call them a Italian Spritz Cookie, & some a Butter cookie, but the spritz is not this cakey, crumbly cookie that we all enjoy eating. I am aware that these cookies are piped out, & I do have all the equipment that is needed. If anyone could share that type of recipe that would be great. I do believe that this basic batter one can achieve many styles, such as. Rasberry, apricot, filled finger cookies with jam or chocolate & a little drizzle of chocolate & jimmies on the end, & so much more. Thank you for any help! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

**Can anyone tel me if i blend all these ingredients except the egg whites.

Than whip the egg whites to stiff peaks, & than fold the whites into the almond based batter, will this make them more light & airy as apposed to a heavy spritz cookie, so this batter can be piped out.

I know the egg whites should be incorporated directly into the batter, but I want to do it differently, does anyone have any takes on this process? & has it ever been done?

Italian Butter Cookies:
Yield 2Lbs of dough

Butter 7oz
Shortning 7oz

Confectioners Sugar 1c + 2T
Egg Whites 4

Almond Paste 3oz
Salt pinch
Almond X 1t
Vanilla X 1 t
AP Flour 3 1/4 c

almond paste is the key to them being italian butter cookies without the almond paste its just a butter cookie..this recipe can be used to all the cookies you mention.

update: 01.22.2013

well, i made these cookies. made the batter first, than beat the egg whites & folded them into the batter mixture, Lets just say, the cookie was good, however. It's not what I wanted in a cookie, & they turned out flat, So bak to the drawing board, To search for that ultimate Italian Bakery Cookie. How hard can this recipe be? And its not a spritz cookie either, oh well I'll keep trying...


----------



## tasquah

This might work for you Pjswim, The creaming method is important for this cookie , some people use fine sugar for it and get better results, (you can chop/refine your sugar in a food processor). I also like to pop my piped cookies in the freezer for 10-15 min to get the butter hard again so they hold there piped shape better. You can also try using Pastry flour instead of APF or a combination of the 2.

*Italian Butter Cookies*

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees.









Ingredients:

1 cup butter, room temperature 
3/4 cup granulated sugar 
2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
pinch of salt
1/2 teaspoon baking powder 
1 large egg 
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract 

Cream the butter and sugar until fluffy and pale, about 3 - 5 minutes.








Add the egg and vanilla and mix until combined.
At low speed add the combined dry ingredients and mix until just blended. (Do not over-mix.)
Place into a pastry bag fitted with a star tip, pipe onto prepared parchment lined cookie sheets, spacing two inches apart.
 Bake for 10 to 14 minutes (until the bottoms and edges begin to turn golden brown.)
Slide the whole piece of parchment onto a large wire rack, and cool completely.


----------



## tasquah

Here is another one from Chef Tess http://cheftessbakeresse.blogspot.com/2010/06/evil-italian-butter-cookies.html 

*SAND COOKIES*

1 1/2 cups flour (we used AP)
1/2 cup cornstarch
1/2 cup shortening
1/2 cup butter
1 1/4 cups confectioners sugar * (see Note)
1 1/2 t. vanilla extract
2 eggs

*(we also liked 3/4 c. conf sugar & 1/4 c. granulated which made them a slight bit sweeter)

Creaming method. Put through bag with large star tip. Bake @ 375 F for 12-15 minutes or until lightly brown.


----------



## tasquah

Crumb Boss also has one she calls a "Butter Spritz Cookie" , There is a video to go along with it that shows mixing, piping and cookie variations. http://www.crumbboss.com/?p=84

Butter 10oz (1 1/4 cups)
10X Sugar 10oz (2 cups) ( 10x sugar is powdered sugar )
Salt 1t

Shortening 10oz (1 1/4 cups)
Vanilla X 1T ( X = extract ) (T=tablespoon ?)
Orange X 2t ( X = extract ) (t=Tea spoon ?)

Fresh Large Eggs 1
Egg Whites 2

All Purpose Flour 1.5lbs ( 5 cups )

Note 1: I use a scale, so I converted it for people who do not, Powdered sugar, corn starch and flour are a pain to convert so I am not 100% sure on them. )


----------



## pjswim

Hello Tasquah!


Thanx for the tip. As I mentioned to Chef Tess, I have tried this recipe & the Evil Italian Butter Cookies as well from her.
She gave me a few pointers, so I will try that out. I also got two of the recipes from Crumb Boss as to. I have tried them but need to tweak the recipe. I guess I'm such a scooch when it comes to a type of cookie that I am looking for. If its ok I am going to follow you? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif Thanx P.J.


----------



## pjswim

Thanx again, I have a scale too. The hubby & I had weighed everything. Than I pre-measured by cups. My scale was off, so guess what? Out in the trash it went. I will be purchasing a better one.

This was the very first time that I used measurements by a scale so the was different. But I really like the challange. Thanx for the post! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## phatch

http://www.ciaoitalia.com/categories/cookies has a range of italian cookies you might find your answer among.


----------



## pjswim

Hi phatch!

Thanx for the tip. I visited the web site that U provided me. Checked it out, but really didnt see any type of info that I was looking for. However, I really do appreciate all your help! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif P.J.


----------



## karenb

I made these cookies last night and they were HORRIBLE!!!!  I am a very experienced baker and followed the recipe exactly.  The baked cookies had a crumbly texture, but tasted like cornstarch and totally lacked any flavor!!  After baking the 1st batch, I added more vanilla to the uncooked dough.  But, the next batch was not any better.  I even tried adding almond extract  to the raw dough, but they were still nasty!!!

I wound up throwing the cookie dough in the garbage!!!

Has anyone else made this recipe?  I would really appreciate your feedback.

Does anyone have a "tried and true" recipe for "Bakery Style" sand cookies?  I am looking for a recipe described similar to this one(see original recipe).  The cookie has a crumbly chaulky texture, that melts in your mouth.  There is no butter taste, just vanilla flavored.  If anyone has a recipe for this type of cookie, PLEASE post.

THANKS!!!!

karenb


----------



## siduri

I always thought those cookies were tasteless and made a sort of paste on the tongue. And that holds for Italian American bakeries in the states as well as for Italian bakeries in Italy. So maybe they came out right!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## karenb

Thanks for your response!!  You're probably right.  I never thought about it from that perspective!!!  I'm glad you gave me this "insight" since I was obsessing about this recipe and just could not figure out what was amiss.


----------



## siduri

Well, some people love them.  I just don't.  But no accounting for taste, and I don't want to offend those who love them.


----------



## leighd

pjswim...i have been searching for the exact same recipe for many years, too. Dry & cakey & piped. Everyone gives me the typical homemade soft buttery cookie recipe. Please let me know if you ever find it!  Thanks, Leigh


----------



## lismis

I tried different recipes found on the internet, but none resulted in that unique crumbly,almost "sandy" texture, and the taste was not the same as you would find in NY bakery cookies. Each recipe had too much butter.  The bakery cookies I enjoy do not taste like a butter cookie.  It has a very delicate flavor.   I worked on MANY batches and ended up with the following:

1 cup crisco

2 tbs salted butter

3/4 cup confectioner's sugar

2 tsp baking powder

2 eggs

1 1/2 tsp vanilla extract

1/2 tsp almond extract

2 cups AP flour

6 to 7 drops of yellow food coloring

**you can also add 1/8 tsp of lemon extract and 1/8 tsp of orange extract.   Play with the flavorings until you get it to your liking.

In a stand mixer using the paddle attachment, cream the crisco and butter.  Add the confectioner's sugar - mix well.  Add the eggs, one at a time, beating and mixing well so that the batter doesn't "break".  Add the extracts and food coloring.  Cream the batter by beating at medium speed for about 4 minutes (it is important to cream the batter - it impacts the texture of the baked cookie).  Add the flour and baking powder -  mix well. You might feel like the batter needs more flour, but resist all temptation.  The more flour you use, the harder the cookie will be (it won't be that "sandy" texture).

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees.

Line cookie sheets with parchment paper. Try not to use dark coated pans because it tends to result in a cookie that is too dark on the bottom.   Pipe the cookies using a pastry bag and a 1M large piping tip.  

Bake for about 12 -15 minutes.  Do not over bake. Cool on racks.  When cooled, you can dip one end of the cookie into melted chocolate and sprinkles (jimmies) for that bakery look... or you can top them with sprinkles, chocolate chips, or non pareils before baking.


----------



## leighd

Can't wait to try your recipe in the next few weeks, LisMis. I'll post the results.  Thank you!


----------



## lismis

@karenb.... I tried that recipe too, and couldn't understand why in the world it called for so much cornstarch.  Not necessary.  I didn't care for it at all.


----------



## jillpamp325

Hello..Lismis...are these the cookies from the italian bakery that have the jelly inside...like a sandwhich?


----------



## lismis

@jillpamp325 - yes they are.  You can pipe the cookies lengthwise into "lady finger type" shapes.  When they are cooled, you can fill them with raspberry jam and sandwich them together.  Dip one end into melted chocolate (whichever you prefer using) and dip them into sprinkles.


----------



## leighd

Hi Lismis, Well, after 20+ years of searching for the right recipe for these cookies, you came through with flying colors. I made them the other night & filled them with jelly the next day and dipped the end in melted chocolate, then sprinkles. Didn't have a pastry bag handy so I used my spritz cookie press & it worked our well. Thank you!  Alyce


----------



## lismis

@ LeighD - glad the recipe worked for you.  My family enjoys them so much that I end up making them almost every weekend.  Enjoy.  Each time you make them, you will find something else to "tweek" to make them your own.


----------



## jlucky26

Italian Butter Cookies:
Yield 2Lbs of dough

Butter 7oz
Shortning 7oz

Confectioners Sugar 1c + 2T
Egg Whites 4

Almond Paste 3oz
Salt pinch
Almond X 1t
Vanilla X 1 t
AP Flour 3 1/4 c

almond  paste is the key to them being italian butter cookies without the almond paste its just a butter cookie..this recipe can be used to all the cookies you mention.


----------



## leighd

Thank you...I will try your recipe, too. At what point do you add the egg whites? Are they folded in?


----------



## leighd

Also, no baking powder for rising/height?


----------



## pjswim

hi jlucky26

I was surfing through cookie recipes again, & came accross your cookie recipe. i copied the recipe, however could I get the rest of the steps of recipe? I was going to copy lismis instructions, but hers was somewhat different. I really want to be exact & follow the recipe to a "T"

I hope this works out for me, My husband is Italian & I really want to make the right Italian cookie. It costs a bit much to be running to an Italian Bakery for some goodies, since we are now seniors, but I STILL LOVE to BAKE, <3 <3.

I just hope you can help me out with the instructions

PJ


----------



## dan scheitel

This is a butter cookie recipe that may have the texture your looking for. I know a few different bakeries that use it, and it comes from the man who designed the cookie despositor machines (Kook-e-king)

Butter 1lb
Sugar 2c
Salt 1tsp
Eggs 2
AP Flour 5c

Vanilla 1/4tsp

Just cream the butter, sugar, salt together. Add in the eggs, vanilla extract and mix until combined. Do not mix above low, even better, mix by hand. Add in the flour and mix until combined. These cookies can be piped, or scooped.


----------



## anniew

The almond paste is key.  Look up Crumb Boss's Italian Spritz cookie recipe on her website.  She has a video and the recipe is posted there.


----------



## pjswim

good morning,

i tried her recipe, actually i didnt care for it, i am going to compare crumb boss's recipe to the recipe on here to C what the difference could be. but many thanx for the tip, i am always in search.

p.j.


----------



## anniew

What didn't you like about her recipe?  I haven't tried it yet but I have it bookmarked.  It was highly recommended on another forum so that's what made me suggest it.


----------



## pjswim

Hi Annie,

Well, i guess we are spoiled. we have two real Italian Bakeries around us, & both have these delicious cookies, Than when we tried the CB recipe it did not come close to the bakery cookies. Actually I have commented to CB on her cookies, don't get me wrong, PLEASE. I have gone threw so many recipes just trying to get as close to bakery cookies as possible. Than I saw this one with egg whites added, so I want to try that out. I am so anil when it come to perfecting a recipe. Bakery cookies are light & airy, yet it has substance to it. The crumb boss's as she told me are a spritz cookie, I have several spritz cookie recipes, but it doesnt come close, also i will need to pipe them on the cookie sheet as apposed to a cookie scoop.

Just to give a an idea, it took me months to perfect the Italian Pizzelle. And yes there are oodles of recipes, but I finally got one with many tweaks.

Many thanx,

P.J.


----------



## pjswim

Hi Annie,

well, did some research on CB recipe & the recipe on here. to my suprise they are identical. So im making the effort to try this.


----------



## anniew

Go for it and let us know how it goes!  Good luck!


----------



## pjswim

Hi AnnieW,

Well, i tried them out last night, as I baked them, they all came out rather flat! So bak to the drawing board.

I guess I'm such a scootch, in trying to perfect this type of cookie, but I will keep trying.


----------



## siduri

I found an Italian website that has the recipe for what they say is exactyly like the crumbly ("friabili") cookies from the pastry shop. I suspect the technique is typically italian, mixing eggs and sugar and adding melted butter then flour. In fact i remember all the recipes my mother made from her mother's recipes all began like this. Make a pile of flour on the board. Make a hole in it like a well and drop in the eggs, sugar, melted butter and then start mixing in the center with a fork, gradually adding more of the flour "well" (it;s like a bowl of flour) and then continue working with your hands. This is how she made pasta frolla, the thick floury sugary pastry crust (you may see my nose wrinkling at this since i never liked either of these - but lots of people love them). here is the recipe online, which is in italian (translated below) but the pictures can be useful. It doesn;t use the pile-of-flour-on-the -board method, so the amount of flour is measured.

Just a note, if the recipe calls for creaming butter, it's probably not italian. If it calls for a lot of butter, more than the sugar, it's probably not italian.

http://blog.giallozafferano.it/rice...iabili-come-quelli-da-panificioricetta-dolce/

2 eggs
120 gr sugar
120 gr butter melted
250 gr cake flour
100 gr potato starch (it may not be so easy to find where you are - i remember some specialty stores had it, called "fecola di patata" - not sure if cornstarch would be the same, but you can try it. It's not at all potato flakes though, don't use those. Some food chemists might tell us what difference potato starch makes from corn starch. In italy they say it makes things "friabile" (crumbly) - a quality much loved here.
10 grams baking powder (it calls for 2/3 of an envelope of italian baking powder which has horrible artificial vanilla in it, so you might add some vanilla)
It's in grams, which are a pain to convert because they;re not only metric but also weight not volume. I hate doing calculations but some websites will give you the gram to cup measures of the different ingredients, considering that weight and volume are different, so a cup of sugar or a cup of butter is about 200 gms and a cup of flour is about 160 i think.

the butter is melted (that is typical of all italian baking i think), so recipes that call for creaming will probably not give the same results as far as texture goes. .

Method:

mix eggs and sugar, beat in butter, mix in the flours and powder and stir, then work with your hands to make a ball. wrap in plastic and let rest in the fridge for an hour.

You can spritz them or roll them out thin and cut.

bake at 180 C (350 F) for max 9 minutes - they;re not supposed to brown.

i'd bet my kitchenaid that these are the sandy crumbly cookies you're looking for.


----------



## pjswim

Hi siduri,

thnx for the tip & recipe. actually I had gotten a recipe just about like this one back in 2010. I wish the computer had taste-a-vision. _((chuckle)) _but that wasnt even like what im talking about. And it's not in the spritz family either. (heavy & dense). If one would see the "cookie" via a picture they would probably say "Oh thats just a butter cookie" I wish I could tell everyone about all the butter cookie recipes I've tried. And none came close. And of course the bakeries pipe them out. They use the same recipe for their "filled" cookies as well, or even dip them in chocolate. But I just can't get that same quality in any recipe I try. I will keep trying. PS. I even tried the "Crumb Boss's" cookie recipes as well. Many thanx!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## siduri

Hi again pjswim. 

just to clarify, this is not a "spritz" cookie, as such, but is often made in bakeries with a spritz or pastry tube method.  In the recipe it gives the alternative to do it with a spritzer or by rolling the dough.  It's definitely not a butter cookie - it's supposed to be crumbly, and all the pastry shops here make them that way.  So i suspect it is more or less like what you're looking for.  Was it exactly the same proportions, or was it slightly different?  Keep in mind, also, that the flour here is different.  Not as hard or "strong".  And potato starch does seem to make for crumbliness. 

anyway, i hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## pjswim

Hi Siduri,

I found the recipe, here it is:

2 1/2 lbs flour

10 tsp B/powder

1/2 tsp. salt

2 cups sugar

12 eggs

2 tsp anise extract or use oil

2 tsp. anise seeds

1 1/2 sticks butter

bake @ 400 degrees for 6~8 min.

than of course the instructions, let me know.


----------



## pjswim

Hi Siduri,

I re-read you comment. And I am going to give Ur recipe a try. We are heading into some snow next week here in the states, so that's what I will attempt to do. So as you mentioned that bakeries in Rome make this cookie alot, So I will try it.  I just want to say again thank you so much for your imput on my search for this type of cookie. And when I make them I will post my results.

Have a great weekend

~P.J.


----------



## siduri

I was going to spend some time seeing if i could compare your recipe to the one i found.  But it would involve too much math for me!  and i never remember how much butter is a stick, so it's not easy.  But doing a quick calculation with a website  for rough equivalents, and calculating that you have almost four times as much flour so dividing roughly by 4, and your recipe had too little butter and too little sugar, it used regular flour and not all purpose, and more eggs proportionately which would probably make the cookies less crumbly. 

But more than the ingredients, i think the method, which you didn;t mention, is what makes for a difference in the type of crumb.  Is it a creaming method or a melted butter into the dry ingredients method? 

also yours didn;t contain potato starch,. which has no gluten at all,and so makes the dough not hold together much = crumbly

so try it - i can';t vouch for the website i got it on but it is an italian website and the purpose was to copy the cookies of the bakery.

Good luck.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## pjswim

Hi Siduri,

I looked it up (potato starch) I can get it in the health food store. Now that solves the starch problem.  Just as long as it wasn't "Corn Starch" I made a set of cookies from "Tess" on line. Even my husband said they had no taste what so ever, so I now know NOT to ever use corn starch again in a cookie recipe.

I think you mentioned that this dough could be spritzed out or rolled & cut out, than I think you mentioned it could be piped out but it was on the Italian Website. Unfortunately either of us can read/speak Italian, But as I work the dough I will be able to judge if I can pipe them out which really goes fast.  Also I have a weight scale for grams, oz, lbs. So that won't be a problem, I'm really getting anxious to try them, & when I do I def will keep you posted, good or bad. It just gives me more experience. 

Thanx

~P.J.


----------



## siduri

ok, i'll be curious to know how they come. 

the recipe was translated, the website is just to show how the dough should look at various stages of its preparation.  I suspect that to pipe them try using a little less flour at first, you can always add some i'd guess.


----------



## leighd

Looking forward to how they turn out, too! The day our quest for these special cookies is conquered, will be monumental to us, right?


----------



## pjswim

Thanx Siduri,/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

I need to run to a health food store for the potato starch. Thanx again for all ur help!!!


----------



## siduri

Don't thank me till you try them!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## pjswim

Hi LeighD:

Yes in deddy, this will be monumental to us. We picked up the potato starch today & I weighed each ingredient out already for tomorrow. Maybe I can even take a picture of the cookie. Thanx all & Siduri for ur help... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## pjswim

Hi Siduri,

Well I made those cookies today. The cookies are good my hubby said. However for me. Still not quite what Im looking for but its getting close.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gifWell, I tried 3 times to upload a pic of the cookies I made, but the system would not even bring in a small pic. So i dont know what went wrong, Im sorry


----------



## siduri

Well, close is good. When i get a chance i'll take a look further on the italian websites. Just as long as you do the math/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## pjswim

Good morning Siduri,

Actually I had visited that website, & I was able to translate from Italian to English. And yes! thats not a problem with the grams, I had gotten a really decent scale thats digital & changes the grams, lbs & oz's.  I just could not understand why I couldn't upload my pic, but b/4 I sign off I will try once more to upload to this comment.


----------



## siduri

I think there may be a minimum number of posts you have to do to upload a picture, but i think you must have enough.  Maybe ask on the forum on bugs and other problems (i don't remember how it's called)


----------



## leighd

PJSwim - Back to the drawing board. Sorry you had difficulty w/the pictures. Why is this recipe we are looking for such a mystery? I've been looking for YEARS!!!


----------



## pjswim

Hello All~

I have a new question. I came across a new Italian Butter Cookie. Here's the ingredients first b/4 I ask my question.

3 sticks butter

1 cup sugar

1 1/2 eggs

3 1/4 cups flour

1 1/4 tsp B/Powder

2 1/2 tsp. vanilla

chocolate wafers for melting, jimmies, raspberry jam or strawberry jam for the filling.

bake 350 degrees for 5~7 min. also using a piping bag.

my question, I notice that some recipes use 10 x (confectionary sugar) with (cornstarch)  & some use white granulated sugar. (i preferr never to use cornstarch again) not a good taste.

Is it possible to maybe use half 10x & half regular white sugar?  would it change the texture to much or not make it rise? OR am I missing the point or something else? Im hoping with some professional bakers one can tell me the do's & don'ts.


----------



## siduri

PJS did you use actual cornstarch or did you use cornmeal?  i never noticed cornstarch having any flavor at all.  I've used it often in certain cakes and never noticed a difference in taste


----------



## pjswim

Hi Siduri~

I have made two cookie recipes, different in ingredients. however still using cornstarch. Even my hubby said what was that strange taste in there, i said it was the cornstarch. The taste was on the chalky side. plus it seem to make ur mouth seem (tight). That's the only way we can describe it.


----------



## siduri

Was it a recipe with all constarch or cornstarch and flour.  I don't think i ever saw a cake or cookie that was all conrnstarch. So it seems more a texture thing than a taste. Well, cornstarch seems to have a weird consistency - squeezing a cornstarch box is worse for me than scratching a blackboard. blaaa, just writing that gave me unpleasant shivers.


----------



## pjswim

Actually it was part flour & part corntarch, here's that recipe, these were too dense of a cookie. and it was not easy to pipe threw a bag. I ended up using my spritz cookie press.

*SAND COOKIES*

1 1/2 cups flour (we used AP)
1/2 cup cornstarch
1/2 cup shortening
1/2 cup butter
1 1/4 cups confectioners sugar *
1 1/2 t. vanilla extract
2 eggs
*(we also liked 3/4 c. conf sugar & 1/4 c. granulated which made them a slight bit sweeter)

Creaming method. Put through bag with large star tip. Bake @ 375 F for 12-15 minutes or until lightly brown. Decorate with choc chips, sprinkles or leave plain and dip half in melted choc., etc. Look at the picture she took!


----------



## siduri

Hmm, maybe there's too high a proportion of cornstarch.  Maybe it's a lousy recipe.  I often go to people's houses and they have some desert and everyone oohs and aahs about it and i think it's horrible.  No accounting for the recipes people will post on internet or publish.  What if you tried to use potato starch instead.


----------



## chicagoterry

I think these aren't the same shape as the ones you are after, but maybe the dough is close:

http://www.aflockinthecity.com/2012...ith-the-chocolate-chips-on-top-here-they-are/

I don't know how this compares to the other recipes you have tried but she is able to pipe them from a pastry bag, not a cookie press. I think it's a little less cornstarch than the last recipe you posted. I wouldn't substitute granulated sugar for the confectioner's sugar.

I just googled "piped Italian butter cookies" and this is what came up. Maybe you've seen it and tried it already.


----------



## lismis

I tried the CB recipe, too.  I didn't particularly care for it.  The cookies are not like those sold in Brooklyn and Staten Island Italian bakeries.


----------



## pjswim

Hi Chicago Terry~

Thanx for the recipe, & yes I have tried that recipe & it was not what I'm looking for, but many thanx, when I get to that bakery & purchase some cookies, i will be posting some pics, but as everyone knows, a picture tell the recipe ingredients.


----------



## pjswim

Hi Lismis~

Yes you R correct, in that these cookies that we are trying to achieve is a mystery. All I want to do is make them for the family, & myself. I worked on another recipe yesterday, & it came out to be a shortbread cookie, OH! don't mis-understand the cookie was awesome, even my hubby like it. But as he said it STILL was not like the Italian Bakery that we go to. When I or we come across it, it will definitely be posted. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## siduri

What i can suggest is that italian recipes generally call for either melted butter

or softened butter added with the eggs and sugar and flour all together. 

If you want an italian style cookie, don't use a recipe with too much butter, because they are not generally very buttery

crumbly comes from the potato starch, which on the packages here says it makes your baked goods "friabile" which means crumbly, maybe melt in your mouth


----------



## pjswim

Hi Siduir~

hmmmm, ya know, that's where I was going as well. thinking it was less as well. And I did get the Potato Starch & have already used it in the day b/4 cookie recipe, the cookie came out nice, it was a shortbread cookie but tastey. But still not what I'm looking for. It seems there are three of us now trying to find this exact recipe. Now I dont feel so all alone or I might say (batty is the head). Well onward & upward. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## pjswim

Hi Leigh~

Since there are three of us looking for this specific cookie recipe, I thought we could put our heads together. What IF???  these bakeries do use the most common ingred, like: flour, sugar, B/powdr, & butter.  What IF these are in the spritz family. would they have added eggs? would they have used shortening instead of butter?  1. spritz dough alone is very dense as we know it, plus mostly used a cookie press of some sort, or others use a pastry bag. I tried both. And still did not come out the same as a bakery. So my thought is, 2. Do they add some type of ingredient that we all know, but not ringing a bell to us. 3. So if the spritz dough is (dense)  do they ad some type of ingredient to make it so pliable that it would flow better out of a pastry bag? (I hope I'm making some sense or stating the question correctly. 3. They must need to use ingredients that will not be so costly for the bakey, but still put out a GOOD QUALITY COOKIE to die for. & yet go a along way to make several shapes, sizes & large quanities. Does anyone have a take on this idea?


----------



## chicagoterry

There's a video and recipe out there by someone called Crumb Boss where they make Italian butter cookies using both butter and shortening.

My guess is shortening is probably part of the picture as it is less expensive to use than all butter and, having no water content, would help produce a more delicate cookie.

Here's part 1 of the video. Part 2 is on the same You Tube page.

I warn you, it's a little obnoxious.






And, here's the recipe:

http://www.crumbboss.com/italian-butter-spritz-cookie/


----------



## pjswim

Hi Terry~

Yes, I have made that recipe from CB, both Italian & the American spritz. And the cookie is awesome, but not what we are still looking for. But many many thanx.../img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## pjswim

pjswim said:


> Hello All~
> 
> I have a new question. I came across a new Italian Butter Cookie. Here's the ingredients first b/4 I ask my question.
> 
> 3 sticks butter
> 
> 1 cup sugar
> 
> 1 1/2 eggs
> 
> 3 1/4 cups flour
> 
> 1 1/4 tsp B/Powder
> 
> 2 1/2 tsp. vanilla
> 
> chocolate wafers for melting, jimmies, raspberry jam or strawberry jam for the filling.
> 
> bake 350 degrees for 5~7 min. also using a piping bag.
> 
> my question, I notice that some recipes use 10 x (confectionary sugar) with (cornstarch) & some use white granulated sugar. (i preferr never to use cornstarch again) not a good taste.
> 
> Is it possible to maybe use half 10x & half regular white sugar? would it change the texture to much or not make it rise? OR am I missing the point or something else? Im hoping with some professional bakers one can tell me the do's & don'ts.


Well, I tried these cookies, They came out like a shortbread cookie, taste was super for a shortbread. But still NOT what I'm after...


----------



## siduri

Too much butter, i'd say.  And you don;t describe the technique.  Melting butter or creaming butter.  No real italian recipe i know  creams the butter and sugar, none.  And those cookies aren't very buttery, for sure.  And italy doesn;t have "shortening" so that's out.  My guess, a recipe with a lower proportion of butter to flour.


----------



## pjswim

Yup! it was the creaming method. but I folded in the flour by hand.


----------



## siduri

Yeah, that would be normal for the creaming method, folding in the flour by hand.  But the creaming method is not generally used here and there are only two methods i've found in traditional italian recipes:

1.  you make a pile of the flour on a board, make a hole in the center (they call it "making a well") and drop in the eggs, soft butter and sugar and start mixing from the middle outwards, incorporating only as much flour as you go, from your "bowl" or "well" as necessary to make the consistency you want. 

or

2. you melt the butter, mix eggs, liquid, flour sugar, and melted butter all together

I always assumed this was one of the reasons i always disliked italian baked goods, because the method didn;t allow for the kind of texture i like (moist, chewy, etc) but they generally make baked goods that are crumbly

But you're looking for crumbly - and for an italian traditional recipe.  So i'd suggest looking for a recipe with one of these methods or one similar.  JUst an intuition about the crumbliness deriving from this, but i never saw a cookie recipe that was different here.


----------



## charme chen

I also started looking for a recipe for this type of cookies recently. I tried the Crumb Boss recipe and the result was close to what I was looking for but the texture was still not quite as sandy and soft as I remembered in those bakery cookies. I tried the recipe a second time substituting the all purpose flour with whole wheat flour and the result was tougher crispier cookies which I totally detested, so much for my attempt for a healthier recipe! Today I tried the recipe a third time but substituting the flour with cake flour. You know cake flour is low in gluten, which should help create a crumbly texture without having to add potato starch. And it did! I ended up with such heavenly sandy cookies that melt in my mouth, and it's hard to stop eating them >.< I guess the key ingredient for this cookie has got to be the cake flour!

The only problem is the batter made with cake flour is much runnier, even though I tried chilling the batter and also chilling the baking sheet after piping out the cookies, they still spread a lot and lost their shape somewhat during baking.


----------



## siduri

Well, this makes sense, CC because the flour here is much less strong than american all purpose.


----------



## pjswim

Hi Charme~

I also made another batch today using half "whole wheat pastry flour" & half APF, plus I added 2 Tbsp. potato starch, about 1 1/2 tsp. baking powder. I put the piped cookies in the frig for about 20 min. than baked them bout 13 min. but they really need to be baked this long for when the cookie comes out I leave them on the cookie sheet AT LEAST FOR 10~15 min. I always made sure I used a cold tray for the next batch.  I found that the cookies start to flatten when first in the oven. Than they puff up a little. Another thing I did was after the batch was made, i left the whole batch of dough REST on the counter in the bowl. Than I preceded to bake the cookies, even my husband said they tasted better than the bakery.  But I personally would like to try "WHITE PASTRY FLOUR" if I can find it via King Arthur's flour which they do carry, but need to send away for it. Tomorrow I will sandwich some cookies with jam, than dip in choc & sprinkles. So that was my day today, tomorrow we pounded with snow, Great day to finish my cookies.


----------



## nycbaking

At a bakery they probably use shortening or shortening/margarine combination.

BUTTER TEA COOKIES

1½ lbs. butter or margarine 

¾ lb. powdered sugar 

4 cups cake flour (16 oz)

2½ tbsp. nonfat dry milk

½ tbsp. salt

½ cup egg whites (approximately 2 egg whites)

3 tbsp. water

½ tbsp. vanilla

Sprinkles, nuts or cherries for decoration

Beat butter with an electric mixer until very light and fluffy. In another bowl, sift together the powdered sugar, 3 cups of the cake flour, dry milk and salt. Add to creamed butter a little at a time. Add egg whites to mixture and beat for 1 minute on medium speed.

Sift remaining 1 cup cake flour and add to mixture. Add water and vanilla to form a soft dough. Scrape down sides of bowl and mix for about 4 minutes additional.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Place dough in a pastry bag fitted with a 1-inch star tip. Press cookies out onto baking sheets lined with parchment paper.

Decorate as desired with sprinkles, nuts or cherries.

Bake 8 to 10 minutes or until lightly browned.


----------



## mscspr

I have been on the great search for the perfect Italian Butter Cookie and was brought here. I am an Italian, born and raised in NJ and now live in Ohio where there are almost no Italians to speak of... SO of course, no Italian bakeries! The only place I can even get Italian cookies is a grocery import store an hour from us. I love cooking and especially baking so I would adore baking my own Italian cookies whenever I want, but somehow there is almost no documentation of the fabled cookies (my family didn't even pass any dessert recipes down)! Why are these so elusive?! Did any of you have any break-through??


----------



## cake baby

Hi 
I'm new to this site and I ran across one of your post , I was wondering if you have ever used the magyfluier casting system , for some reason I'm having a problem getting the chocolate to pop off , any suggestions 
Would be appreacted 
Thanks


----------



## vinnie

Thank you so much for posting.  I've been playing around with several recipes and can't wait to try this one.  You're right the other recipes have too much butter and the NY bakery ones do not taste like butter cookies.


----------



## vinnie

@Lismis - Can't wait to try your recipe for Italian Bakery Cookies. You are right, they're not supposed to have a buttery taste.  I've been playing around with several recipes.  I am excited about yours.


----------



## carolann43

I am so glad I found this thread. PJSWIM I am dying to know how you made out. I too am onthis quest. I grew up in NY and really want to recreate these cookies. Have you gotten closer?


----------



## vinnie

Hi, I think I have come with a recipe that is very close to the NY Italian bakery cookie. My family loves these cookies.    I used Lismis' recipe from this forum and I tweaked it slightly.  I increased the vanilla to 2 1/2 tsps., added 1/4 cup of regular sugar in addition to the confectioners' sugar, and slightly more flour  - about 1/4 cup. The regular sugar made them slightly softer and more crumbly.   I found that without the additional flour, the cookies would lose their shape while baking.  I have a propane oven.  I don't know if the extra flour would be required if using an electric or natural gas oven.  The only flavorings I used were the vanilla and almond and I did not use the food color.


----------



## ajma

I just came across this site and I too have been looking for that authentic bakery style Italian cookie recipe.  I was trying to make the ones that are leaf shaped and filled with chocolate in the middle.  They are usually colored green or pink.  I have tried the Cake Boss recipe but it's just not the right one.  Can the recipe you posted be used for those leaf cookies?

Thank you!


----------



## vinnie

Ajma - If I recall those cookies have the same taste and consistency, maybe a little more buttery.   I would definitely try the recipe that I posted.  If it's not the taste that you desire you might want to  try decreasing the shortening and increasing it by that much butter.  I played with that recipe many, many times to get the results that I was looking for.   Good luck.


----------



## vinnie

I found that when the batter is too moist, the cookies do not hold their shape.  A way to prevent that is to add slightly more flour.   I have had the same problem using AP flour as well.


----------



## vinnie

I have been looking for the same recipe and did post one in an earlier thread.  It is very close to the Italian bakery cookie.


----------



## ajma

Thanks Vinny, I did copy your recipe and Lismis" will be trying it when I start my Christmas cookies "bake a thon" soon. _ I did see something on another website and it states the pink ones had strawberry flavoring and the green ones had pistachio, I didn't remember that at all, Do you?_


----------



## vinnie

Hi Ajma, I don't recall there being any special flavors.  I even asked my husband and he agreed.  It's just the food coloring.


----------



## ajma

Yes, that's what I thought. Thanks for the response!


----------



## anniew

I figured I'd resurrect this thread since most of us are probably getting ready for our Christmas baking. I was looking for another cookie to add to my gift boxes, and started thinking about this one again. What's funny is that so many people have different opinions about how these cookies from specific bakeries should taste. Some say they have no butter taste, some say they have a strong butter taste (and some say you should age the cookies for about a week to accentuate the butter taste). Some say you should taste more butter than almond, others say the almond is the main flavor. It's kind of humorous to read all these opinions about these NY bakery cookies.

I had a friend who worked in an Italian bakery in NJ about 25 years ago, and he said the baker called them butter cookies, and he would use a press and spritz them out. I found a recipe on Chowhound that was given to a lady's family by someone who worked in an Italian American bakery:

1 lb butter
1/2 cup sugar
4 cups flour
extracts to taste
Cream the first two ingredients until light and fluffy, then add the extracts and flour. Pipe onto baking sheets and bake at 350 for 10-15 minutes. Sandwich with jam and dip in chocolate and sprinkles.

I found another recipe which was identical but included an egg. I would probably add the egg just for the color, richness, and because it would make it easier to pipe through a tip. The egg also makes it less shortbread-y. You can easily interchange shortening for the butter if you want less of a butter taste.


----------



## nycbaking

How about this recipe, it comes from a person owning an Italian bakery:


----------



## roberob23

Thread resurrection. Has anyone gotten any closer on this magical recipe formula??? I am a NY transplant to FL, and I need to be able to make these cookies or I will go insane. Has anyone tried the American Almond recipe from the youtube video above? Also, has anyone looked into this one http://www.ciaoitalia.com/seasons/20/2025/raspberry-maddalena-cookies-3 ?

Final note, my mother in NY gave me some info which might be helpful... On the package of cookies at my mother's store, which come from a NYC bakery, the ingredients list BOTH cornstarch AND egg whites. I'm assuming any recipe we try should call for both these ingredients. Please let me know how the search goes. Happy Baking!


----------



## pjswim

Hi rober,

Actually this is one that I haven't tried.  I am such a scooch, that if I cant perfect' the cookie like the bakeries I get very upset & keep trying.   But if you decide to test this recipe out b/4 I do let us all know. it seems there are a few more of us on this site that would like to master this recipe.

Keep us posted!!


----------



## pjswim

I sent a message to that chef to see if he could scale the ingredients down for the home baker, but those ingredients are about what I was looking for.  Especially when he added the shortening.   So if anyone else that has "THAT" exact same recipe, but scaled down. I would be very grateful.   Thanx P.J.


----------



## helga

I can recommend these Italian Cookies .I've never used cocoa making this cookies, but you can experiment if you want/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif​


----------



## roberob23

Thank you for the input Helga, but just by looking at the ingredient list I can tell that they will be nowhere NEAR what we are looking for. Cheers!


----------



## roberob23

Ok pjswim, here's where I am at. I visited the American Almond website, where they have the ingredient list for the Italian Spritz cookies. I had to do some research online for the conversions, but I tried the recipe and it came out pretty well. Not exactly what we are after, but very close. Here's the scaled down ingredient list...

2.5oz. Almond Paste
1 Egg White (A)
1 cup Sugar
3/4 tsp Salt
1/2 cup Unsalted Butter
1/ 2cup Vegetable Shortening
1 tsp Vanilla Extract
4 Egg Whites (B)
1-1/3 cup Cake Flour
1-1/3 cup Bread Flour

Beat the Almond Paste in the bowl of a mixer fitted with the paddle attachment on medium speed. Add a small amount of the egg whites (A) just to help loosen up the paste. Gradually add the sugar. Add the butter and cream on high speed until mixed. Scrape the bowl then add the shortening. With the machine on high, add the vanilla then the egg whites in three stages to make a light and fluffy batter. Turn off the mixer. Add the flours then mix on low speed just until they are incorporated without overmixing. Bag the cookies out onto parchment-lined sheet pans in the desired shapes (stars, shells, fingers, etc.) Bake the cookies at 380°F to 400°F until a light golden color, for approximately 10 minutes.

I did not have any cake flour, and considering the info from my Mom in NY regarding the ingredients of the cookies they get from NYC, I made some changes and I believe I have nailed it. Some things I found needed to be changed...

1) The almond paste needs to be beaten with the egg white until it is smooth and almost runny. If it is not, you can wind up with small clumps of almond paste in the dough.

2) Confectioners sugar is necessary for the sandy texture. I didn't think the cookies came out with the right texture using granular sugar.

3) I used the combination of bread flour, AP flour and cornstarch because I didn't have cake flour, and the NYC Bakery cookies list cornstarch as an ingredient. Cake flour is simply well aerated flour with a small amount of cornstarch, as you can see here...

http://joythebaker.com/2009/09/how-to-make-cake-flour/

The cornstarch helps add to the crumbly sandy texture. I know you had an issue with using the cornstarch because of a slightly odd flavor. With cornstarch, it is important to use good cornstarch not a generic, and to keep it separated from other foods and spices as it will absorb flavors and odors from other foods and spices like baking soda does.

4) I found that these cookies need a small amount of leavening, so that they will not be as dense as a regular spritz cookie.

5) Finally, it is VERY important to get the dough very fluffy (the consistency of cool whip) before adding the flour, and the flour needs to be sifted. If not, they will be dense and hard to pipe. So without further adieu, here is my version...

2.5oz. Almond Paste
1 Egg White (A)
1/2 cup Unsalted Butter
1/2 cup Vegetable Shortening

1 cup Confectioners Sugar
1 tsp Salt
2 tsp Vanilla Extract
4 Egg Whites (B)
1-1/4 cup All Purpose Flour
1-1/4 cup Bread Flour

1/4 cup Cornstarch
1/4 tsp Baking Powder

Beat almond paste and egg white (a) until very smooth. Add butter and shortening and cream together on medium speed. Mix in sugar on medium speed until fluffy, then add salt and vanilla and mix until incorporated. Beat in egg whites (b) 1 at a time on medium speed until light and fluffy (the consistency of Cool Whip). Sift both flours, baking powder, and cornstarch together 3x. Add all at once to mixture and mix on low until just incorporated (do not overmix). Pipe.

Bake 350 for 14-16 mins for softer, moister cookie

Bake 375 for 12-14 mins for crisper slightly drier cookie.

I found the moister cookie better for plain undipped/unfilled cookies like shells or dots with the glace' cherries or mini chocolate chips, and the drier cookie better for dipped/filled jam fingers. The drier cookie will moisten up slightly as it absorbs moisture from the jam, resulting in a sandwich cookie which is not too dry nor overly moist. Please try out the recipe and let me know what you think. I am very happy with the way they turned out, and have made 3 batches so far...They were all fantastic! Cheers!

~Rob


----------



## hedyd

Okay, I have been searching for these cookies for a long time now. This recipe is excellent. The only thing I did different was I used Italian style 00 flour with the corn starch. Perfection in my humble opinion. Thank you so much!


----------



## pjswim

Hi HedyD,

Saw ur post. did you have a chance to try out that recipe? I guess I had a brain fart. What is Italian style 00 flour? I did see the corn starch. I have tried a few recipes with corn starch, even my hubby mentioned is was HORRIBLE. so the c/starch is out.


----------



## hedyd

Yes, I did make the cookies and we love them. Italian tipo 00 flour is very finely milled soft wheat flour. The bag states that it is great for cookies, and I would have to agree. I also used mexican vanilla.....ummmm! The cookie texture was very finely grained, but light and airy. I will make these again and again. Hope they are what you are looking for.


----------



## roberob23

pjswim said:


> I have tried a few recipes with corn starch, even my hubby mentioned it was HORRIBLE. so the c/starch is out.


pjswim, 
Please re-read my entire post. It is very important that you use GOOD QUALITY FRESH cornstarch. If your cornstarch is old it can absorb odors from others foods and spices it is stored with. Check the date on your cornstarch, and if you wish, taste a tiny bit. It should have a velvety smooth texture and almost none-to-very slightly floury taste. If it has any other taste then toss it and buy new. It is very important to the texture of the finished product. I am quite sure that omitting it will not get you the sandy, crumbly texture you are looking for. 
I think if you try this recipe, you will agree that it is what you have been looking for and the search is over!!!

~Rob


----------



## pjswim

Thanks for the info. And yes, I did have fresh ingredients. its just that we both could taste the cornstarch in the different recipes that we tried. With both of us that bakes, we came to the same decision. We just didn't care for that particular taste. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## pjswim

Thanks Rob, What I can do is retry the recipe again since I have some almond paste in the freezer. 

Many thanks!

~P.J.


----------



## roberob23

You are very welcome pjswim. I look forward to hearing your opinion of my recipe.


----------



## 1996maui

To that person looking for the Italian bakery cookies I am just as frustrated as you every ARE!!!! 
I must have made 6 different kinds but nothing tastes like those italian bakery cookies they are made with shortening .Italian star cookies....all the soft crumbly cookies made 6different shapes... I have been searching too but as I find this or crack this recipe I will share it with you . I'm a cookie baker .:chef: happy baking you can email me anytime let me know if you ever crack this & I did extensive I've research and came up emptyhanded [email protected]


----------



## mickey luberto

The leaf cookies are French Butter cookies and are pressed into a mold to get the leaf shape....Wilton makes the molds and come in  many different shapes but time consuming to make...


----------



## katspin

And I thought I was the only one who has endlessly been searching for this type of recipe! I do have a good Italian butter cookie recipe courtesy of AllRecipes.com (here's the recipe: http://allrecipes.com/recipe/9969/finger-sandwich-butter-cookies/), but it is NOT like the bakery cookies I think you're talking about. I would love to find the recipe you're describing because I think it's the basis for what's called a "champagne cookie" in the Italian bakeries in the North End/Boston area - usually two or three colors of dough rolled together into a round cookie that's got colored sprinkles/jimmies on the outside (would love to make a batch for myself!).

The other recipe I'm trying to find is for a lemon cookie that's sold by a truck (aka the Torrone Guy) that is at every St. Anthony's Feast. The cookie is labeled "angietti" but is a consistency more like a sesame regina, not a puffy cakey cookie.


----------



## The_G_R_🌷acePhilBaker

This is the best recipe. thank you so very much. I had a yen for them today. These are great and they taste exactly like them with exact consistancy (crunch soft crumby). ty ty ty


----------



## retiredbaker

karenb said:


> Does anyone have a "tried and true" recipe for "Bakery Style" sand cookies? I am looking for a recipe described similar to this one(see original recipe). The cookie has a crumbly chaulky texture, that melts in your mouth. There is no butter taste, just vanilla flavored. If anyone has a recipe for this type of cookie, PLEASE post.
> 
> THANKS!!!!
> 
> karenb


You might want to try viennese swirls.


----------

